# Black out blinds



## weediamond (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi
Just moved here and got keys to villa  Can anyone advise me on a good fast (not too expensive) way of getting some black out blinds made and fitted ??


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

weediamond said:


> Hi
> Just moved here and got keys to villa  Can anyone advise me on a good fast (not too expensive) way of getting some black out blinds made and fitted ??


We used Dubai blinds after getting 3 companies to come out & quote. I went to their website (dubaiblinds.com), filled in the "request an appointment" from. Someone emailed back the same day with an appointment time. I was very surprised when they actually turned up on time. They had all the samples & even offered ideas to deal with a tricky corner situation we had. 6 Days after ordering, they were fitted. The look great, (and are straight!!).
Just my recommendation - & no, I don't work for them 
Good luck


----------

